

 How much do you spend on the cloud? - fredsters_s
https://cloudspending.wufoo.com/forms/cloud-spending-questionnaire/

======
Avalaxy
Sorry, but I find it really unprofessional when you comment on people's choice
beforehand - people that you expect to help you.

And by this I mean stuff like 'azure LOL'. Grow up. Azure IS a good choice for
a lot of people.

~~~
fredsters_s
Agreed! Thanks for flagging it. Removed.

